# The operating system of your device will no longer be compatible from late September



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

My current iOS version is 12.4.1 on an iPhone 8

Why am I getting that message?


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

Interesting. I am still running a 7+ with 12.4 and have not seen that message (only that 12.4.1 is waiting for me).


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

I’m running 12.3.2 on iOS iPhone 8 Plus. No messages. ??‍♂


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

The operating system of my *device* will no longer be compatible?

Thanks for the heads up. Or Heads down as you predict.


----------



## Kyanar (Dec 14, 2017)

I assume it's because there was a jailbreak produced for that version, and Uber doesn't want jailbreakable versions of iOS.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Kyanar said:


> I assume it's because there was a jailbreak produced for that version, and Uber doesn't want jailbreakable versions of iOS.


No. 12.4.1 was released SPECIFICALLY because of the jailbreak of 12.4......must be something else.


----------

